

Hulu may go on sale - mjurek
http://www.tekgoblin.com/2011/06/21/hulu-may-go-on-sale/

======
hammock
Who would buy Hulu? We know that its backers - NBCU (Comcast/GE), Fox (News
Corp), and Disney/ABC - are not making as nearly as much money off of it as
they want to. As a result, if they sell it off they are unlikely to support
their content being on there even with the fees, since the fees Hulu is able
to generate are not adequate.

So with that in mind as soon as Hulu loses its media backers it appears doomed
to go straight into the ground, who would pick that up?

